# Vastly covered subject - wheel cleaner



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi guys

I have tried searching and reading, but haven't quite found the answer I was looking for. I have tried posting in some other areas of the forum, but it seems somewhat more appropriate here. So,

I am having my 19" Barracudas coming home in a weeks time and getting them fitted and aligned with Bilstein B14 coils at the same time. They are the same as seen below, but they will now have a polished lip. That equals NO paint, clear coat or similar on the lip. 
As soon as I receive them they will receive 2-3 coats of Poor Boys wheel sealant, but since I'm down to bare alloy, which wheel cleaner should I use?

I looked at the *Bilberry*, but it shouldn't be used on bare alloy. 
Previously I have used the *P21S Gel formula (Now R222)* and found it really nice. But I'm out at the moment, so -

Any thought to which wheel cleaner I should use?

Shoot away - and thanks guys!










Tags. Bare aluminum, wheel cleaner, wheel sealant, sealer.


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

if you protect them well enough then you shouldn't really need to use a wheel cleaner, a soapy water will do the job, however if you need that extra cleaning power then i would recomend the autobrite wheel cleaner.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

It will be hard to find anything better than r222 wheel gel


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

ajmanby said:


> if you protect them well enough then you shouldn't really need to use a wheel cleaner, a soapy water will do the job, however if you need that extra cleaning power then i would recomend the autobrite wheel cleaner.


Yeah, that's my thought to, but getting some grime on them and not having the appropriate appliance for removal doesn't really appeal, so I need to have it anyways for the just in case situation.
And, the winter alloys are coming off in the same instance and should be cleaned as well 



Audriulis said:


> It will be hard to find anything better than r222 wheel gel


I've had a pro detailer say the same, but that's _one_ guy, and forums are an endless source of information.

My main reason for asking in plenum is actually because I don't know if the R222 is suited for none coated alloy!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

For me the best wheel cleaners are:

P21s Red Power Gel
Sonax Extreme Rim cleaner
I've also heard good things about Wolf's 'Brake Duster' but I'm yet to try it.

But as has already been said, once you get some decent protection on them (have you considered something like Gtechniq C5 btw?) you should only need to tickle them with some soapy water and a sponge and you're done.

HTH


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> For me the best wheel cleaners are:
> 
> P21s Red Power Gel
> Sonax Extreme Rim cleaner
> ...


I already have the Poor Boy wheel sealant from last summer, and would like to just continue using this if suited. Have been reading on the Gtechniq products since I joined the forum, but haven't considered buying the C5. I'll take that as sound advice regarding sealing :thumb:

I have an offer of two liters of R222 (P21S) at around 24£ incl shipping, so will perhaps go for this one. But would like to hear if anyone would say differently


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

How about AG Custom Wheel Cleaner? Just a thought 

Rob


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

I have never heard anyone use it, so your guess guess is as good as yours 

I have found a Danish supplier of Autoglym products and will see what they say.

Still, suggestions are welcome if someone has one...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

I would go with fk1000p, last longer :thumb:

Wheel cleaner, wolf brake duster, ph safe and according to jesse wont mark bare alloy.

But if they are protected then just a normal car shampoo should do.

(Autobrite gel is very strong and shouldnt be used on bare alloy)


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

Matt1263, very usefull, thanks a lot. I will try yo look in to that as well!

I have a Poor Boys auto Shampoo which I use for all appliances, and that should cover it well with a MF mitten!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 8 ph neutral wheel cleaners, its a hobby of mine :lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

What about Wolfs Brake Buster

I used it the opther day and here is a little review:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207843

I can only see me using this and AS Smartwheels.


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

matt1263 said:


> I have 8 ph neutral wheel cleaners, its a hobby of mine :lol:


And for that I'm very grateful! I have used the P21S on my wheels until now, but was at a loss with the polished lip.
Seems that there's some answers to go from here:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Find what works for you, this is the internet and is only advice, search, search again and then try to buy a sample.

If you lived in manchester you could have a sample of Brake Duster for free :thumb:


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

burger said:


> What about Wolfs Brake Buster
> 
> I used it the opther day and here is a little review:
> 
> ...


Burger, greatly appreciated. This is what the P21S also looks like, so they are perhaps not that different?!? Anyway,



matt1263 said:


> Find what works for you, this is the internet and is only advice, search, search again and then try to buy a sample.
> 
> If you lived in manchester you could have a sample of Brake Duster for free :thumb:


Yeah, I'm using a friend I have that has his own detail shop too, and then the internet and my own experience. But ordinary soap doesn't cut it and don't have access to a PW. Something a little harsh is required now and then....
One of the great things about this forum and the UK shops are the significantly larger supply than in Denmark. Big disadvantage is shipping fees climbing to well over 10£. So two bottles of something becomes expensive.
Larger orders are preferable and therefore, I'm searching searching and searching 

But guys, your answers are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Contact jesse (wolf) via his section or pm, he is europe so shipping shouldnt be that bad for you :thumb:


----------



## Dela (Mar 14, 2011)

matt1263 said:


> Contact jesse (wolf) via his section or pm, he is europe so shipping shouldnt be that bad for you :thumb:


Definitely will do! Thanks a bunch :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Would this be the ideal situation for some Dodo Supernatural Wheel Cleaner:

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/detailing/305/supernatural-phneutral-wheel-cleaner-500ml

It may seem pricey to some, but if you are after complete safety then this could be what you are looking for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Ive got that.

Brake Duster works better for me :thumb:


----------

